# what is the best waterproof membrane under a tiled roof?



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

I will post this question as well in the tile section. I am building a garage addition that will connect to tiled decks on th esecond floor, The owner wants the tile deck to continue ove rthe garage addition, Its only gonna be about a 1-2 pitch rafter lenght is 12 feet i was thinking about a 1-2 inch drop since it will be a deck owner wants it flat as possible. My sales rep recommended this stuff called protecto wrap, never heard of it,, he says i can apply it over the plywood and thinset right over it?:sad: huh? he says its simular to water and ice...? anyone use this, or what you u recomend? i just never had to tile over a roof before, The tile is gonna be slate...
thanks for any info....


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Where is this job located? cold climate?

check out Noble and Schulter websites for diagrams/plans. I'm not sure about Protecto wrap outdoors (I've never used it).

What is the existing method? How will the products tie-in together? What type of tile? Frost free, porcelain, etc? Are you the tile setter, too? This is a more advanced project for a newbie, if that describes you.

olzo


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

NONE of what you describe in your post is used in a tile roof. What the heck are talking about?

You should find someone in your area that has done this before. This is no time for you to be learning how to do it from guys on the Internet that also and equally don't know how to do it.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

tiled roof or tiled deck, Bud. yeah Noble has tiled deck products as well as Schluter. Now if it's a tiled roof like the Spanish styled roof that's a different thing. and, it's probably more than he would like to get into.

olzo


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks guys i found what i need, its the Ditri - Matting from Schluter.
its floor tile , its going to be a tiled floor on a deck that has to double for the actual roof.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If there's a freeze/thaw condition, just *Ditra* won't be enough. You need to get the moisture from under the tile outta there. Maybe Troba is more of what you need.
...and you're just now hearing about Ditra?????? :whistling


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

OK, now it's making a little more sense. STILL, as already mentioned, there is more to this than meets the eye. I don't think DITRA is the way to go in this case.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just so everyone knows what info is available and what advice is being given:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/what-best-waterproof-membrane-under-tiled-roof-64104/http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/help-what-waterproof-membrane-use-under-tile-roof-64119/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/what-i-sthe-best-waterproof-membrane-use-under-tile-roof-64103/

No need to post so many threads on the same subject...


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Some Moderator should close two of those threads. Having three of them only serves to confuse and wastes a lot of time for some people. Look at the investment angus has already.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Maleko,

Better check out that Schluter reference from Angus. There's a whole lot of stuff to know before you tackle this type of project. This isn't you ordinary tile job. There is a lot of skill and knowledge to pulling this one off. I also think you should look at Noble products for a comparison. Still think you should let someone with more tile experience handle this but if your gonna go ahead at least check out the references. And you really need to say where in the USA this project is so you can get advice for your location.

olzo


----------

